# Speaking of hand made tools....



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, it ain't a tool for the painting trades, well, I HOPE not, but it's been working so well. I just HAD to share.

And obviously a little background story goes with it.

I heat primarily with wood. Cut to length, unsplit wood is delivered. I spend the winter splitting for the next year - about four cords, all by a hand maul . (Obviously no splitting this winter)

Sometimes, especially with weather like this, the stuff is too big and needs to be split more. Splitting with a long handled maul when the pieces are already split, can be unwieldy. An axe is not "robust" enough and a hatchet is useless, although more controllable. Solution? Short handled maul. I had an old six pound maul head that once HAD a fiberglass handle. But no one carries a maul handle for a ROUND eyed maul, let alone an 12" handle.


So I pull a piece of maple out of the fire wood pile. I have no lathe or other turning device. Just a table saw, radial arm saw, hand planes, chisels, grinder, and belt sander.

I gotta say, two hours produced a real handy splitter. Sharpened it razor sharp and it goes through a piece of fire wood like green corn through the new maid.

Not bad for a hack.

I do use it two handed.













may have to use it as a cabin fever ban hammer


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice! For that amount of wood, I can see how that lil' beast is handy!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

PS I noticed you changed your avatar... love it, growing up in the 80s, Bloom County helped form my sense of humor and appreciation for the absurd. Berke Breathed is an astute social commentator.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

kdpaint said:


> PS I noticed you changed your avatar... love it, growing up in the 80s, Bloom County helped form my sense of humor and appreciation for the absurd. Berke Breathed is an astute social commentator.


 thaks kd.

I think I may still have somewhere saved the orig newspaper editions when Bloom County first came out. One of those scripts some of us knew were instant classics.

And as one can imagine I've always have had a special affinity for Bill, not only in name but for the fur balls we both ack up


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

I had to do the same thing years ago, when I needed some 'softer' hammers made from brass or copper. 

Since it's just as much work to make a dozen as to make just one, I made a few extra and gave them as presents. Got some nice feedback, too!

In my case, I was able to obtain the (fiberglass) handles from industrial supply houses.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Well at least you're using it for wood splitting. I was getting concerned when I saw the picture and thought of your chosen profession... cough'hack"cough.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Well at least you're using it for wood splitting. I was getting concerned when I saw the picture and thought of your chosen profession... cough'hack"cough.



Oh no, I wouldn't use that for paperhacking. Much too sharp and precise.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> OK, it ain't a tool for the painting trades, well, I HOPE not, but it's been working so well. I just HAD to share.
> 
> And obviously a little background story goes with it.
> 
> ...


:blink: never heard that one


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

chrisn said:


> :blink: never heard that one


Me neither. Sounds painful. Or dirty. Or both.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

From Bert & I. When the Bangor Packet hit the Bluebird in a dense fog. Hold on let me search and get the correct quote, haven't committed it to memory since mid - early 60's ??


"The Bangor Packet smuck the Bluebird about midships, and drove on through her like green corn goes though the new maid..."





Don't bother if you don't appreciate Down East accent and dry understatement.

.

.

.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I shortened the handle on a sledge hammer years ago, and still use it today for many projects. I primarily use it for for driving stakes when I'm forming for concrete.

BTW thanks for the story Bill. It was really nice hearing a story with great sound effects, told in what I suppose is an authentic eastern accent. Real poetic.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Colorful...


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

For some reason or other I think a lot of serial killers were once painters at one time . I know there was one infamous serial killer that was a painter...can't remember the name..anyone ? I also notice on a lot of Law&Order episodes you see paint vans and sometimes they are highly suspected of being the killer LOL and that is what came to my mind when I saw that weapon LOL . Sometimes I think the industry has a bad rep ! Then again...when I look at some of the guys that work for the competition it is no wonder .


True story...one evening while we were in the City having a burger at a burger joint we had just finished leaving the place and there was still one table of peeps in the place . When we were walking out I noticed a guy standing around the outside entrance with a hoodie over his head and that he had paint pants on . We jumped in the truck and left...the next day I am reading in the paper that the joint was held up by a knife wielding dude wearing a black hoodie and had paint all over his paints ! That's how easy it is to be almost in the wrong place at the wrong time...because I likely would have had to subdue him :2guns::surrender::boxing: ! He was never caught and probably has proceeded down the wrong path...another painter that could just not cut it ! Nobody was hurt in the robbery .


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

playedout6 said:


> For some reason or other I think a lot of serial killers were once painters at one time . I know there was one infamous serial killer that was a painter...can't remember the name..anyone ?


Hitler


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

This post seems to have taken on a rather dark and ominous tone. Course it did start out with Bill's weapon of choice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Bender said:


> Hitler


PLEASE, he was a PAPERHANGER !

jeeeeesh


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Bill, I think it's time for a gas operated, hydraulic log splitter. When I was in my late teens my dad and I cleared the land for his summer home in Wisconsin. We cleared, cut, split and corded enough wood for many years worth of winters in two summers. I couldn't imaging splitting all that wood by hand. 

As NEPS once said to me, "time to clear the cobwebs out of your wallet".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh don't worry, it's an option each year. Problem is, I ENJOY splitting the wood. It's my winter exercise. I've been doing it in earnest (poor Ernest) since 1979. I set aside about 20 minutes a day during the winter. It's my motivation to get out and get the blood moving in the winter. And now that my back is (will be) fixed, I have a new lease on one of my favorite "hobbies".

I actually started splitting wood at about age ten, but then it was just me and my brothers showing off to each other. I have the process well "systemized" now.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Bill, I think it's time for a gas operated, hydraulic log splitter. When I was in my late teens my dad and I cleared the land for his summer home in Wisconsin. We cleared, cut, split and corded enough wood for many years worth of winters in two summers. I couldn't imaging splitting all that wood by hand.
> 
> As NEPS once said to me, "time to clear the cobwebs out of your wallet".


I agree. 



Bill you can still enjoy splitting wood. 
Load wood onto the splitter, hit the button, watch, take a drink and repeat.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Just know "when to say when" Bill. I agree it's good exercise, but with your recent surgery I would hate to see you re-injure yourself.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Bill you can still enjoy splitting wood.
> Load wood onto the splitter, hit the button, watch, take a drink and repeat.


OK. I had to get off my phone and on the puter just so I could "thank" that post! :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> OK. I had to get off my phone and on the puter just so I could "thank" that post! :thumbsup:


Just trying to do my part to become one of many perpetual thorns in Bill's side.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> i agree
> Bill you can still enjoy splitting wood.
> Load wood onto the splitter, hit the button, watch, take a drink and repeat.


After all these years, you still don't understand me . . . . . and I thought we had a relationship sniff  sniff



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just know "when to say when" Bill. I agree it's good exercise, but with your recent surgery I would hate to see you re-injure yourself.


Thank you, the subject has been on my mind all winter. Final decision will be with the spine doc. He's beginning to understand my penchant for "using" my body to it's fullest . . . . he's learning what he's up against

Saw him thursday. Told him how much I've been walking. He said smiling, "You're not actually doing the 3 - 5 miles a day as instructed" (in discharge papers), I said "YES, and more" he looked skyward, gently shook his head, and said, "Those amounts are for the people who think exercise is a walk to the mailbox, 20 minutes is enough a day"

I'll strive for an hour at a time.

I DO understand it takes a full year for the bone to grow completely and "to cure". 

But I still will take it to limit.   :thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay - not a tool but it is handmade. After years of buying bags of nails and screws and then having them end up in a box where it would take 20 minutes to find what I needed, I built this for storing and organizing them. Won't take credit for it - I'm sure I saw I somewhere before (a variation in some older shops was to use baby food jars for various little screws and such - but I don't like glass containers). These are just peanut butter jars with the lids affixed to the underside of the shelf above.

The smaller, red topped containers are from the bulk food section of the local mega-mart. They get their spices in them and then clean and sell them after they've dumped the contents into the bulk bin. About 50 cents apiece. HD sells something similar for around $4-$5 a piece. These are great for storing finish nails in and taking on the job.

My son-in-law liked this so much I made him one as a gift. It's his favorite shop storage item (or so he says).


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

looks like someone eats a LOT of p-butter


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> looks like someone eats a LOT of p-butter


The white lidded ones came from K-Mart since we didn't have enough PB jars at the time. Then I asked friends and neighbors to save them for me. Now I have too many. But yes, I do like it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

So you like the Skippy (blue) and the neighbors like the Jiff (red) ?

I've been slowly changing out my glass Teddie (all natural) jars for the plastic. But Jake and the WW don't eat the mass produced PB quick enough.

nothing like dropping a glass jar full of hardware.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> So you like the Skippy (blue) and the neighbors like the Jiff (red) ?
> 
> I've been slowly changing out my glass Teddie (all natural) jars for the plastic. But Jake and the WW don't eat the mass produced PB quick enough.
> 
> nothing like dropping a glass jar full of hardware.


lol - The reds are smooth and the blues chunky, all Jiff. Weird - most everyone around here buys that brand.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I grew up with Skippy, chunky. Even though I now eat "pure" Teddie (nothing but peanuts - no even salt), I will dip into the Skippy once in awhile, but NEVER the Jiff. 

An alien might make the conclusion that p-butter brand is like a religious icon.


----------

